# Foster or adopt



## adorecritters (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok well we were trying to decide whether we wanted to foster a cat or adopt one..  We ADOPTED a very shy male Siamese mix named Snowball. He is three, and so adorable but really shy do to being rescued from an over crowded home. Does any one know how to help him with this?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I would just really let him get on with things his own way. let him hide, let him do what he wants. Talk to him if you see him softly, and if he is close enough for a little pet, then pet him, and obviously lots of fuss if he comes up for it, but don't force it. I am sure once he realises there is plenty of fuss on offer for him he'll soon get over his shyness


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree.
We had a cat like that once. We found that just getting on with things & letting him find his own way was the best thing.
Within a week he was playing with the other cat's & bossing me around !.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

You say he came into rescue because of an over crowding, was that over crowding of cats? if so then I would adopt another cat, a cat that comes from a house that is over crowded with other cats usually settles quicker in a home with cats already as they are used to that kind of environment than if they go into a home without other cats. As he is a Siamese x perhaps consider a Siamese or another cross, I don't know where you are located but if you are thinking of a Siamese you might want to contact these rescues

SIAMESE: ORIENTAL CAT ASSOCIATION (Welfare Section) 
England/Scotland/Wales
Tel: 01424 892618 or local rate: 08450 529655
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.orientalcatassociation.org | Oriental Cat Association.

SIAMESE: LILAC POINT SIAMESE CAT SOCIETY - RESCUE
Tel: 01277 622734

SIAMESE: SEAL POINT SIAMESE CAT CLUB - RESCUE (SUSSEX)
Tel: 01903 744301

SIAMESE CAT ASSOCIATION - RESCUE (SUFFOLK)
Tel: 01895 252897 or 01359 259652

SIAMESE CAT SOCIETY of SCOTLAND - RESCUE (SCOTLAND)
Tel: 01546 886392 (please call after 7pm - thank you!)
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.siamese-scotland.co.uk/Welfare & Rescue.html

SIAMESE RESCUE (CARDIFF & S. WALES)
Tel: 01443 673493

SIAMESE RESCUE (N.W. ENGLAND)
Tel: 0114 272 5318

SIAMESE RESCUE (N.E. ENGLAND)
Tel: 01388 835585

SIAMESE: MIDSHIRES SIAMESE CAT ASSOCIATION 
Tel: 01530 263343
Email: [email protected] 
Website: Midshires Siamese Cat Association, based in the Midlands, UK and affiliated with the GCCF

SIAMESE RESCUE (READING AREA)
Tel: 01189 666239
Email: [email protected]

SIAMESE: CORNWALL SIAMESE CAT RESCUE / ST. ANNES CAT RESCUE CENTRE
Tel: 01736 850241


----------



## adorecritters (Aug 25, 2011)

We do have two other cats and we already adopted him 2 weeks ago!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

in that case try putting a few drops of rescue remedy in his water and also if he is very nervous try scattering cardboard boxes with a hole cut out in one side, so he can dash into them if he isn't too sure about things.


----------



## adorecritters (Aug 25, 2011)

he found a nice hiding place behind my love seat... Hes starting to come out after the kids go to bed.


----------

